# ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على energy and material balance للمصنع انتاج الامونيا



## همر الحاسوب (15 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتي للحصول على اي معلومة حول energy and material balance لآي مصنع لانتاج الامونيا حيث انهُ مشروع التخرجي ولقد تعبت جداً في البحث ولم اجد اي شئ والسنة الدراسية شارفت على الانتهاء ..........وشكراً


----------



## وليد محمود مغاته (15 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم لدي الحل*

يوجد في HYSIS
مثال محلول حول انتاج الامونيا
ويشرفني انا اساعدك
ممكن عبر المايل
eng_waleed2006 at yahoo.com
as chat 
or tele
0129690775
وتمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## softchem (15 أبريل 2007)

من بداية السنة الدراسية ولم تحصل على معلومات عن مشروع تخرجك ياهمر؟؟؟
اين كنت ؟؟ كل هذا الوقت وانت تبحث وبلا جدوى
عموما لاتزعل هذا ما تريد
الملفات المرفقةتفيدك


----------



## همر الحاسوب (16 أبريل 2007)

شكراً يا اخ محمود والاخ softchem على هل المساعدة الرائعة


----------



## Ammonia (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشروعي للسنة الأخيرة هو تصميم مصنع امونيا

حاليا اعمل على الmaterial balance لمنطقة الsynthesis loop

العملية ليست سهلة بل و معقدة جدا 

هل لديكم بعض المقترحات او الافتراضات التي من شأنها تبسيط العملية؟

هل سوف استفيد ان وجدت ال equilibrium constant للتفاعل الحاصل في هذه المنطقة؟ ومن أين يمكنني الحصول عليه؟

الرجاء مساعدتي و جزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء

Ammonia


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين عالمعلومات الرائعة
وانا كمان عندي مشروع عن تعديل حمض الفوسقور بالامونيا في مفاعلات انبوبية لحتى نحصل على انواع من السماد
ولازم اول شي نحكي عن الامونيا وكيفية تصنيعها من الهيدروجين والازوت وكل مكون كيف بحصل عليه 
وان رح شوفلك بالمراجع الي عندي وانشالله اقدر ساعدك


----------



## Ammonia (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محسن النقيب (18 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم/ موازنة المادة والطاقة لاي مشروع تخرج لاتنقل من المراجع وانما يتم حسابها على اساس يتم افتراضها بمسمى المشروع على سبيل المثال (تصميم مصنع لانتاج الامونيا من الغاز الطبيعي بمعدل 1,000,000 طن سنويا تحت ظروف كذا وكذا. هذا من جانب
الاصعب في هذا المشروع في حساب ثابت التوازن كون التفاعل الناتج بين الهيدرجين والنيتروجين تفاعل عكسي ونن ايسو ثرمل فالمشكلة الحقيقية ستكون لديك في تصميم المفاعل وليس بالموازنات سوف المح لك على الطريقة الصحيحة لتصميم المفاعل ةهي تبدا بالمحاولة والخطاء وتحل جميع المعادلات باكثر من مائة محاولة حتى تصل الى النتيجة الصحيحة ومن ثم يتم تصميم برنامج لحل المعادلات . انا عملت على هذا المشروع عام1997م واذا لك اي استفسارات انا جاهز


----------



## Ammonia (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على المساعدة

مشكلتي الحقيقية ليست في عمل معادلات الموازنة وإنما لا أعرف ما الذي يجب ان يكون معطى لدي وما الذي يجب ان افرضه وأين تكمن الفكرة في المحاولة والخطأ؟

مثلاً: معطى لدي التالي:

1) نسبة كل مركب في الخليط الخارج من المفاعل
2) نسبة التحول في المفاعلconversion
3) معدل انتاج الامونيا
4) النسبة ما بين مولات الpurge و مولات الsyngas
5) النسبة ما بين المولات الخارجة من المفاعل و معدل انتاج الامونيا

مسموح لي ان افترض:

1) معدل الpurge


هل هذا كافي للحل؟ 

حاولت كثيرا وكتبت الكثير من المعدلات بلا فائدة


جزاك الله خيرا واسمح لي على الازعاج

Ammonia


----------



## رفقا (18 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي محسن النقيب أنا أيضا لدي مشروع تخرج عن الأمونيا باستخدام Haldor Topsoe technology
ولدي مشاكل كثيرة في التصميم خصوصا ammonia convertor
فأود التواصل معك ولو بالهاتف 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## همر الحاسوب (18 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اول شي احب اقول انُ كلام الاخ محسن النقيب صحيح لان الـ energy and material balance لا يمكن نقلها من اي كتاب لان الـ energy and material balance تعتمد كلين على المعمل الذي تعمل على تصميمه شكراً


----------

